# Eye Trims and Lashes?



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Since there have been so many grooming questions and some very good advice from real groomers............questions please..........I have been grooming the little white Schnauzer/Poodles ( in my signature below) for five years now myself. I can cut human hair fairly well. So I tried it with the dogs. I use a whal grooming kit made for humans for the body trims on the two dogs. Is there a difference between those and the ones actually made for dogs or is it just the comb attachments?

I would like to know the best way and the best tool for trimming around the eyes. I have done it very carefully ( and probably dangerously to some ) with small scissors.

Also my dogs eye lashes are about 1 1/2 inches long.............no kidding. How about them? I know we need lashes to protect our eyes and keep dirt out and such. But is it alright to trim a little?; without getting hair into their eyes of course.

Hey...if you don"t ask....you will never learn!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

The difference between human clippers and dog clippers is the power. (at least that's the main difference.) Good-quality dog clippers are way more powerful than human ones. I say that if your Wahl clippers are going through your schoodles coat ok without dragging, refusing to cut, etc. then you're fine. Schnoodle hair tends to be kinda fine in my experience (although it does vary) so it doesn't take as much effort to get through. As far as trimming around the eyes, I use either my #10 blade to scoop the corners out or (if the dog refuses to tolerate the clippers OR I want a more natural look) I use thinning shears. Rarely do I use scissors, but you certainly can if you are careful. My main concern with scissors is that the tip can catch an eyelid/eyeball; I haven't had that problem with thinners.. You just have to be careful! 

Lashes: I almost always cut them off short. As far as I know, dogs don't really need them and cutting them off also opens up the eye area, giving them that cute wide-eyed look. However, they _are_ kinda cute!! Most of the time I find that they block the dogs vision when they get too long...I've observed that they tend to grow downward. I guess it's really up to you. If you want to trim them, it's definitely fine.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for responding.  One dog has a tendency for the human clippers to "stick" or "catch" in certain areas. The other dog has thinner hair and it works fine. I just may try a real clipper set. I have gotten pretty good at it with the human ones. Maybe the real thing would look even better? 

Also thanks about the eye lash question. I will trim them some then. You are correct. Parts of them tend to grow downward.  


The real groomers still get my business with Abbylynn............she has become too heavy to put in the bath tub..................she does not get in by herself! Lol!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you for responding.  One dog has a tendency for the human clippers to "stick" or "catch" in certain areas. The other dog has thinner hair and it works fine. I just may try a real clipper set. I have gotten pretty good at it with the human ones. Maybe the real thing would look even better?
> 
> Also thanks about the eye lash question. I will trim them some then. You are correct. Parts of them tend to grow downward.
> 
> ...


 I would think that the "real thing" would be easier to work with...and if you are having trouble with your one dog's coat, the trim would probably turn out smoother with dog clippers. A lot of times a slightly cheaper set of dog clippers work great for owners with one or two dogs. I recommend the Andis brand...they have a set of clippers that at Petsmart is around $80 I think. The set includes a #10 blade and some plastic snap on combs I believe. If you like to use longer blades you have to purchase those separately. Good luck! 

Haha, yeah, some of my dogs won't get in either...in fact they won't even go into the bathroom when they know it's bath time. I have to go get them and either haul them by their collar (if my back is hurting. ) into the bathroom or carry them there. Then I have to lift them into the tub. Usually they hop out just fine though.  My poodle is weird...he will hop out at the beginning of his bath (trying to get away.  ) but when I'm done and tell him he can get out, it's a no go. Apparently it's my job as a good mommy to wrap him in a towel, lift him out, and carry him around like that.  I would love to get a real dog bathtub...unfortunately my house doesn't have the space for that. Those things are so much easier on my back, plus you can get ones with a ramp for the big ones to walk up.  Wishful thinking....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes.....wishful thinking on the tub!  The last time I tried to get the 50 plus pound Abbylynn into the tub she jumped out full of shampoo! Lol! You might as well say we BOTH had a bath that day!  

You are a good Mommy wrapping him in a towel and carrying him around!  Thanks again for the info!  The Boy's will thank you when they can see a little better without the foot-long lashes! Lol!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree. You can trim the lashes, or shave them off, they aren't a real asset, nor are they a problem unless they are cuving downward toward the eye. Its just a preference. I use shear for lashes and bangs, but a 15 blade for eye corners. For the lashes and bangs, just comb all the head hair forward, then trim a "visor" over the eyes, as short as you wish it to be. If you are going to spend the money on real dog clippers, I wouldn't get anything at Petsomethings..they tend to be cheap and not much better if at all than the human kit you have. A great all around professional clipper is the Andis AG2 Super 2 Speed. You will need the detachable blades also (they usually come with a 10 blade which is very short, good for sanitary areas and armpits). You will need attachments if you want anything longer than 1/4 to 1/2" long on the body, and I would recommend the Wahl Stainless Steel attachments. Use them over a 30 blade, which you can also use for foot pads.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> ... If you are going to spend the money on real dog clippers, I wouldn't get anything at Petsomethings..they tend to be cheap and not much better if at all than the human kit you have. A great all around professional clipper is the Andis AG2 Super 2 Speed. You will need the detachable blades also (they usually come with a 10 blade which is very short, good for sanitary areas and armpits)....


 A person doing at home grooming on one or two dogs doesn't _need_ something like the clipper you mentioned...especially when their dogs' coats aren't very thick or coarse. But that's just MO.:wink: BTW, you _can_ get good clippers at Petsmart...I believe they sell the AG2 that you are talking about there, and I know for sure they sell the AG2 Super 2 Speed UltraEdge, which is what I use. (And like a lot. Never had any problems with it.) This is the clipper I was recommending: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11532067&lmdn=Product+Type There is also this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11532067&lmdn=Product+Type but the first one is going to be much better IMO. 

Anyway, that's JMO, so... 

Oh and yes, those wahl stainless steel snap on combs are AWESOME!! I started out with plastic combs and I hated them...then some co-workers shared their metal combs with me and I immediately went and ordered my own set. The only thing is that I used my 1/2" and 3/4" guides so much that I ended up losing them.  I've tried to order them several times separately but they never come in. It's frustrating...especially since I never seem to realize that I'm missing something from my order until after I delete my receipt... 

Haha, yes, a 50 lb pup full of shampoo running around is NOT fun!! That happened to me once at work. I don't remember what kind of dog it was, but she slipped out of her noose, jumped over the side of the tub and went skidding around on the floor of the bathing room while I tried to lift her slippery self back into the tub. It was lots of fun.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Graco22. I will look into the Andis AG2 Super 2 speed. I definitely want at least 1/2 inch length on their body. Where would you suggest I find this particular model? Evidently Andis brand must be the cream of the clipper world for dogs? Also, two speeds sound very efficient. Whal attachments are interchangeable then. Plastic I do not like much anyways. They tend to be easy to warp after a while. Not to mention that I have a make-shift grooming table I turned a desk into........ and have accidentally dropped and stepped on the plastic attachments.  I like the idea of the stainless.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

mom24doggies said:


> A person doing at home grooming on one or two dogs doesn't _need_ something like the clipper you mentioned...especially when their dogs' coats aren't very thick or coarse. But that's just MO.:wink: BTW, you _can_ get good clippers at Petsmart...I believe they sell the AG2 that you are talking about there, and I know for sure they sell the AG2 Super 2 Speed UltraEdge, which is what I use. (And like a lot. Never had any problems with it.) This is the clipper I was recommending: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11532067&lmdn=Product+Type There is also this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11532067&lmdn=Product+Type but the first one is going to be much better IMO.
> 
> 
> > I disagree..Most of the clippers sold "over the counter" in kits are junk and will not last thru one grooming, much less multiples. The good, professional quality clippers that you may find at the stores are going to be very overpriced, and found much cheaper thru a professional distributor. The UltraEdge is a good clipper, and would work well on the OP's dogs too, but in my experiences, they are way overpriced at Petsmart.
> ...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Andis Ultraedge at Petsmart is listed at $164.99
At Ryans its listed at $146.95
Just an FYI..I don't buy anything at Petsmart...lol 
And I'm sorry, the Super 2 Speeds look to be running $139.99 most places..been quite awhile since I bought a new pair. They last forever.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will check all of the clippers mentioned.  This is what human clippers and scissors did for me: I bet if I use the real thing the groom might look professional! The one ear is always looking shorter because it is actually a folded ear and not like his other straight ear! Lol! Poor guy!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

They will work faster for you than "junky" clippers..they will glide thru the coat smoothly. However, keep in mind that bathing and drying prep work is of utmost importance on wavy and curly coated breeds when trying to a get an even finish and smooth cut. Squeaky clean, freshly fluff dryed (hand dried with dryer while brushing coat up with a soft slicker brush) and then grooming immediately after dry is going to give you the best cut. It is impossible to give a nice, even groom on an improperly washed and dried dog, no matter what tools or skill you have.


----------

